
X1 Card - awb
https://x1creditcard.com/
======
dfischer
Frankly I find this completely disgusting and predatory. The marketing is
clearly trying to appeal to a popularity contest individual. It specifically
targets Gen-Z and wants to offer them 4x their average credit given out today.
The references[0] linked to where they get these stats say that in
demographics are higher credits are granted, the lower the average score is.

Gen-Z listed in the reference is average score of 667 (the lowest of all the
others) and average total credit was $8k. Compared to Milennials and Gen X etc
all being over 20k.

So they want to 4x a Gen-Z'ers credit. They're targeting "flare" popular
marketing. They even have an element that lets you hear what it sounds like
for the metal credit card to drop.

It has an unboxing tout to appeal to the unboxing fad, like unboxing a credit
card is a thing to appreciate it.

This is disgusting. It's predatory. The incentive and motivation is to capture
a generation struggling into debt slavery.

This is abhorrent.

[0]: [https://www.experian.com/blogs/ask-
experian/research/average...](https://www.experian.com/blogs/ask-
experian/research/average-credit-scores-and-total-credit-limits/)

------
kichik
I find it somewhat shady that no fees are mentioned and that no company put
their name on the website as the backer.

